# Second Skin Sludge



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

After harassing Andy (CCSS) to let me try some Sludge for about 3 months, I finally get to get my hands dirty with it.

So I clean off some old brand D mat that I had already put down on the floor under the rear seat and the rear shock towers. Being that this was an uneven surface, I thought that it would be a good idea to spoon the Sludge out and even it out with a bondo card. Good idea? Yeah, after about 5 minutes of my OCD self trying to get it level and even...not a good idea.

What to do then?

Scoop it out with my hand and spread it around with my hands getting it level and flowed in to places the card wouldn't work well in.

Well, that looked good....for a 2nd grader finger painting.

So, I get a brush, wet it, and then smooth the rough Sludge out.

Perfect. Nice and even...smooth and all of the brush strokes going the same way.

Now after about 30-45 minutes it started to skim over changing color. And after a couple hours in the sun, it was hard to the touch. Some thick areas where still soft underneath.

After a day of drying out, I take the car on the highway to go to school and to work on the amprack more. Keep in mind the rear seat and side bolsters are out of the car...and the noise level is less now with the Sludge than when the seats were in the car. Which, to me, is a pretty darned large improvement seeing as the seats soak up a lot of road noise.

I am really impressed with the Sludge. I've used every liquid on the market, and pretty much every mat (haven't ordered my SS Damplider Pro yet), and none have done the job that the Sludge has done. Kicker is that Ant has since reformulated the Spectrum to be more effective and adds the thickener to the kit to make it thick...so the Sludge I'm using has been taken a step further. Really enthusiastic about the Second Skin Sludge...nice stuff.

Jason Winslow
Team Image Dynamics Elite/Zapco Elite.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

great review... how much did it take you to do your floor?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the review man, i need to get some thicking agent though  Would you think mat or the sludge is more effective though, based on price and usability?


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

Just curious...any smell from the sludge??


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I probably used 2/3s of a gallon for what I did. Keep in mind that I laid it on thick...probably thicker than the 3mm Ant says you get max damping from. And all honesty, the Spectrum when applied in a few thin coats does a better job than the Sludge did.

I would look at it like this- the mat is quick and easy. Stick down and it's done. No drying time. And it works really well.

For the 1-2 punch a thin layer of Spectrum over the mat...that's the ticket. Both work on different principles so you get synergistic results.

I thought the liquid was more fun to use...lol. If you have small children who always want to help out...thicken it up and let them go at it with you. It really was fun to get messy. Comes off with water before it's dry. I would liquid where I couldn't mat and where I could mat, I would liquid over it.

Nope, no smells that I could detect from the Sludge.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> After harassing Andy (CCSS) to let me try some Sludge for about 3 months, I finally get to get my hands dirty with it.
> 
> So I clean off some old brand D mat that I had already put down on the floor under the rear seat and the rear shock towers. Being that this was an uneven surface, I thought that it would be a good idea to spoon the Sludge out and even it out with a bondo card. Good idea? Yeah, after about 5 minutes of my OCD self trying to get it level and even...not a good idea.
> 
> ...


Wow
If you were happy after 24 hours wait a while.
Sludge takes 30 full days to cure. 
You will notice sound deadening results after 24 hours.
more after 72
most after 10 days 
and all after 30 days.

Glad you like it though.
question. Was the Sludge already premixed for you or did you have to mix the activator in to te spectrum?

ANT
www.secondskinaudio.com


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

hmm

so one gallon can for your entire floor hmmm and how long did it take to dry before you can use your car again? 

I may have to use this to get rid of any resonance that could possible come from my new kicks...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ant, it was premixed. We talked this past summer/fall about some stuff for my car, and since Andy was a dealer (and we are friends/old co-workers)...I got my first fix from him, and I want more.

Bdubs, if I was doing liquid on the floor, I would get 2 gallons to be on the safe side (I like to lay it on thick). But the new stuff is better than what I used. And you could probably control the thickness easier without the thickener. If you had a way to spray the Spectrum, that would get you the best results.

It skimmed over in about 30 minutes. I put the interior back in about 1.5 hours...if I had put it on lighter, it would have cured faster.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Ant, it was premixed. We talked this past summer/fall about some stuff for my car, and since Andy was a dealer (and we are friends/old co-workers)...I got my first fix from him, and I want more.
> 
> Bdubs, if I was doing liquid on the floor, I would get 2 gallons to be on the safe side (I like to lay it on thick). But the new stuff is better than what I used. And you could probably control the thickness easier without the thickener. If you had a way to spray the Spectrum, that would get you the best results.
> 
> It skimmed over in about 30 minutes. I put the interior back in about 1.5 hours...if I had put it on lighter, it would have cured faster.


Wow
I didn't realize you used the old stuff.
The new mateerial is way better..
PM Me your address, I'll send you some samples.

ANT


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Ant, could I get a couple samples too??? I need to figure out what I am going to do for our 76 suburban... I can pay for shipping


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

I bought a gallon earlier this year... so far I did both front doors, and the trunk on my GF's Subaru Legacy, both front doors in my Legacy, and both front doors in my Impreza... and I just ran out 

awesome stuff...

I like to matt first, then sludge over it. And then foam the door pannel or whatever material is going on top of it. great stuff.... I just wish it wasn't so expensive


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

New you would like it Jason! Ant only has the best sound deadening materials on the market.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Thanks for the review man, i need to get some thicking agent though  Would you think mat or the sludge is more effective though, based on price and usability?


Mat is theoretically more effective because the interface between the foil and the adhesive enhances both the vibration damping and barrier effectiveness. As thehatedguy suggests, liquid over mat may be more effective than either alone because it reinforces the constraining layer, has a different consistency than adhesive and adds another density layer for noise to pass through. Obviously a lot more work to do both.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks Don, im trying to cut as much road noise but still be cost effective


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> thanks Don, im trying to cut as much road noise but still be cost effective


For the most efficient reduction in noise, you will probably need a barrier - either a dedicated mass load vinyl or lead composite with foam, or a custom job using alternating layers of foam and deadening mat. Definitely think of sound deadening mats and liquids as vibration dampers and inefficient barriers.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

took me 5 gallons to do the interior of my truck. 

And that was in addition to the damplifier. 

I've used several different products in my vehicle, and this stuff impressed me so much, that this winter it's going into my old mustang as well.

I use liquid wherever it's not feasible to use mat. Then I use liquid over top of the mat to seal seams and so forth.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

not trying to distract but if anyone needs a 5 gal. bucket, I've got a brand new one for sale discounted with free shipping anywhere between New Orleans and Austin, TX. Free trowel too.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

xencloud said:


> not trying to distract but if anyone needs a 5 gal. bucket, I've got a brand new one for sale discounted with free shipping anywhere between New Orleans and Austin, TX. Free trowel too.


too bad thats not mass...

I could use some more of that stuff...

I think I'm probably going to end up goin with the mat/white roofing sludge method /w nasa crystals


----------

